# طلب تصميم مكبس هيدروليك



## عبدالله-علي (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اخوكم عبدالله 
وعندي مشروع عن تخطيط وتصميم الدوائر الهيدرولكيه
وبصراحه نصحوني في هالمنتدى اني راح الاقي فيه مساعده من الاخوان و
واتمنى ماتحرجوني وتساعدوني لان هذا اختبار وضروري اعديه للتخرج
والسؤال اللي جاني في هالمشروع هو كالتالي:

نظرا لحاجة ورشة المجدوعي لتصميم الهياكل بالدمام لمكبس هيدروليكي ذو قوة (10طن)
وسرعه(0,5م \ ث) ومشوار (0,5 م)

المطلوب:
1- خطوات تخطيط المشروع الرئيسيه
2- رسم مبسط عام وشامل لشكل المكبس
3- رسم مخطط الدائره الهيدرولكيه
4- ايجاد القيم المطلوبة لكلا من المكونات الرئيسيه (وضعها في جدول) 
5-تصميم جميع المكونات المساعده
(صمامات حد الضغط والتدفق والا رجعي ، مواصفات الزيت ،الفلاتر ،ساعات الضغط)
6- تحديد طريقة تشغيل الدائره مع رسم المخطط (كهربية) 
7- دراسة كلا من ظاهرة الانبعاج ، احتمالية استخدام اسطوانتين)

8- للدرجات الاضافيه
• رسم المشروع (3d ثلاثي الابعاد)
• دراسة القيمة الاقتصاديه للمشروع
9- طبع التقرير بالكمبيوتر مع مراعاة شروط كاتبة التقرير

ياريت تساعدوني او تدلوني على قسم في هالموقع يساعدني:18:


----------



## hunter black (21 مارس 2010)

كل ده هتعرفه في حاله ان اخدت كورس هيدروليك وعلي فكره ممكن تاخده في وقت قياسي ..دي انسب طريقه علشان تنجز شغلك


----------



## عايض (25 مارس 2010)

انا كان مشروعي design of universal haydraulic piston of capacity of 100 ton بامكانك التواصل معي والحصول عليه


----------



## بومنذر20 (26 مارس 2010)

اخ عبدالله انا مقدر الظرف الي انت فيه لاني انا مثلك عندي هالمشروع وباقي اسبوع واسلمه وماني عارف شسوي
اذا لقيت شي خبرني واذا انا لقيت بخبرك


----------



## أبو عزام 10000 (2 أبريل 2010)

تكفون حلولنل هالمشروع حد يجبلنا الحل:69:


----------



## ع.م.ع (2 أبريل 2010)

اي والله ذا المشروع بهذلنا وتعبنا ولا لقينا له حل الله يكون في عونا وعونكم


----------



## _mhefny (5 أبريل 2010)

تصميم مكبس هيدروليك ولا اكسنتريك


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (9 أبريل 2010)

شو هذا
شكلو صعب


----------



## اكسبرسو (27 يونيو 2010)

انا عندي الحل اخويا بس ما اعرف كيف اوصله لك


----------



## ديدين (27 يونيو 2010)

رسم مخطط الدائرة الهيدروليكية مع تصميم جميع المكونات: و إذا كان لديك أي استفسار على أي جهاز يمكنك الإتصال بي على الخاص أو في هذا الملتقى و سأحاول الجواب إن شاء الله في حدود الإمكان علما أن الرسم قد قمت بتخطيطه بنفسي.
طبعا لم أضع الوسيلة المستعملة للتحكم في المكبس: مقبض يدوي، تحكم كهربائي أو غيره لأنك لم تحدد ذلك في الموضوع، كما أنني وضعت وضعية متوسطة في الموزع لتوقيف المكبس في وضعية ما دون إدراج حماية معينة لأنني لا أعرف بالضبط عمل جهازك.












رسم مبسط عام وشامل لشكل المكبس:
في حدود علمي فإن المكبس يشترى من الشركات و لا داع لرسمه، و لكن إذا أصررت فها هو


----------



## 7as (14 مارس 2011)

*نظرا لحاجة الدفاع المدني لمقص هيدروليكي متنقل لقطع الوصلات الحديدية في حالة فشل فتح الأبواب لإنقاذ المصابين من حوادث المرور لمكبس هيدروليكي ذو قوة (1طن)
وسرعه(0,01م \ ث) ومشوار (0,10 م)

المطلوب:
1- خطوات تخطيط المشروع الرئيسيه
2- رسم مبسط عام وشامل لشكل مقص
3- رسم مخطط الدائره الهيدرولكيه
4- ايجاد القيم المطلوبة لكلا من المكونات الرئيسيه (وضعها في جدول) 
a-الأسطوانة
**b-الصمام التوجيهي**
c- المضخة
d- المحرك الكهربائي*
*e- الأهواز و المواسير*
*f- الخزان*
* 5- تصميم جميع المكونات المساعدى ( صمامات حد الضغط والتدفق والا رجعي وموصواصفات الزيت والفلاتر و ساعات الضغط )
 6- تحديد طريقة تشغيل الدائرة مع رسم المخطط ( يدوية أو كهربية )
7- طبع التقرير بالكمبيوتر مع مراعاة شروط كاتبة التقرير

ياريت تساعدوني او تدلوني على قسم في هالموقع يساعدني:18:*


----------



## 7as (14 مارس 2011)

بليز اخواني يامهندسين تساعدوني اذا مااجيب التقرير هذ او البحث هذا احمل المادة اذا ممكن ساعدوني تكفون تعبت وانا ادور عن البحث خايف احمل المادة تكفون


----------



## عمراياد (15 مارس 2011)

http://www.smithassoc.com/copyrighted-white-papers/papers/C07.pdf


----------



## 7as (15 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخوي وأنشاء يكون في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## 7as (15 مارس 2011)

ماقصرت اخوي بس ياريت تساعدني لان الموضع الي جبته بعيد عن المشروع المطلوب ياريت تساعدني اليوم المشروع مطلوب بكره اخرى يوم وعليه 15 درجه ياريت اخوي تساعدوني ارجوكم تكفون لوسمحتو الي يقدر يساعدني لا يقصر واجره على الله وانشاء الله راح ادعو لكم بالتوفيق من الله


----------

